# Adding graduations to tailstock spindle



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 17, 2009)

The tailstock spindle on my B227L lathe from busy Bee Tools had no graduations on the spindle. This didn't hurt the operation of the lathe in any way, but it drove me a little crazy every time I had to drill a hole to a specific depth.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 17, 2009)

So---I complained about this over on another machining forum, and someone over there gave me a great solution. First, I found a "spare" machinists scale and sawed out a strip 3/8" wide x 1.5" long. (The total travel of my spindle is only about 1 5/8").


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 17, 2009)

Then I set the tailstock spindle up in my mill, and with a 3/8" milling cutter, I milled a slot long and deep enough to accept the peice of scale I had cut off.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 17, 2009)

A quick trial fit while things are still set up in the milling vice--


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 17, 2009)

I used some #648 Loctite to glue the scale in place, and Voila'---I now have a graduated spindle.


----------



## black85vette (Aug 17, 2009)

Simple, elegant and functional. What else is there to say? Thm:


----------



## tmuir (Aug 17, 2009)

Great way to fix the problem but for what it would of cost at manufacture you've got to wonder why it was left off


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice idea, I'm going to try and remember this for when I need it. Good use for a 6" scale, other than the coffee stirring I usually use one for. ;D


----------



## GrahamC (Aug 18, 2009)

Creative solution to a frustrating - very nice.

However, I have the same lathe and the tailstock handwheel on mine is graduated - one revolution is .125" with markings all round. Not as slick as you "glued on" ruler however.

Is your's not?

cheers, Graham in Embrun near Ottawa Canada


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 18, 2009)

GrahamC  said:
			
		

> Creative solution to a frustrating - very nice.
> 
> However, I have the same lathe and the tailstock handwheel on mine is graduated - one revolution is .125" with markings all round. Not as slick as you "glued on" ruler however.
> 
> ...



Yes, mine has the dial graduations, but I'm more comfrotable with a scale I can read.---Brian


----------



## miker (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe tilted so as not to interfere with the lock handle on top?
Works well for me and my quill is already graduated. Just much easier to read and re zero at any point.

Rgds


----------



## lugnut (Aug 26, 2009)

Brian, I'm glad you liked and tried my idea of using the machinist rule from my post on HMS. http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=36125 
looks like you done a great job adapting it to your lathe. 
Mel


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow someone used your idea and didn't give you credit? It's unethical!!


----------



## abby (Sep 20, 2018)

What a nice first post , Xtroll would be a more suitable name.


----------



## ThomasSK (Sep 20, 2018)

Worse is it dragging a 10 year old thread out of the gutter to comment on it


----------

